# Mustaine's Flipped Out



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

Check out this story about Dave Mustaine, yikes!!

CANOE -- JAM! Music: Mustaine: Obama staged Batman murders

Regards


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I think the poll attached to that article sums it up nicely!




> Thank you for voting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You know, if one is going to comment on causes of deaths, I would think it is a prerequisite that one be actually able to spell the word "death".


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I'd sooner believe that Obama put Mustaine up to that comment to show the political right in the U.S. as "bat shit crazy"!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Another idiot heard from


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Actually, he wasn't bad in this...

[video=youtube;TwNIABdqBxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwNIABdqBxY[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

spouting off that the murders are staged is pretty far fetched, i agree. 
but the part about america becoming like a nazi state? the writing's _been_ on the wall. and for quite a while. it's not going to happen, it is happening right now.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

If Randy Quaid was saying this stuff I'd be heartbroken, but this guy......who cares? Just my opinion of course


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

So .. when's he goin' to 
share the bill with Nugent?


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

^ HA! Yeah, Poor old Dave's off his rocker. He's always been a bit of a political wingnut, not to mention his religious views are a little beyond staunch. Ted Nugent's not quite as nutty. He's certainly Romney's biggest music related supporter, but I don't think even the Nuge would go so far as to say Obama had those attacks staged. US politics..... :Shrug:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

insert Twilite Zone theme music here ....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[video=youtube;z_Nq3xuHkgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_Nq3xuHkgE[/video]


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Needs the publicity. Even bad publicity is good publicity.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Petey D said:


> Ted Nugent's not quite as nutty.


Wow! I didn't realize there was a whole 'nother level beyond The Nuge. 

Well, there's boil your bunny bat shit crazy, but that's got more of a scorned woman (excellent hot sauce BTW) component to it.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

The paranoia of the U.S. right never ceases to amaze me. I have a friend who resides in Indianapolis & his father-in-law was recently complaining that you no longer see a Clint Eastwood movie on TV anymore because "they aren't diverse enough". 

Maybe that's what happened? Instead of fixing the economy, Obama was too busy censoring the airwaves. But wait a minute....wouldn't that make him a Republican then?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

you can't really judge the whole group by the rantings of dave mustaine. cool guitar player and all, but like any celebrity, his opinions are often pretty flaky. trivia note-he baptized a friend of mine in new york last year. dave is an ordained minister.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

His opinion holds no more weight than yours or mine or the ranting lunatic who sits down next to you on the bus. Just as he is free to speak his mind, so am I free to ignore him, laugh at him or engage him in a lively discussion... or just get off at the next stop...


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> you can't really judge the whole group by the rantings of dave mustaine. cool guitar player and all, but like any celebrity, his opinions are often pretty flaky. trivia note-he baptized a friend of mine in new york last year. dave is an ordained minister.


Fair enough, but these extremists have a bad habit of insinuating themselves in positions of power that affect people's lives beyond the borders of the United States. I mean are his opinions any wierder than some of the flakier Tea Party types. That's probably a little too political, but musicians say the damndest things. Cheers


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Rugburn said:


> but musicians say the damndest things. Cheers


true, and hollywood types as well.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Rugburn said:


> cheezyridr said:
> 
> 
> > you can't really judge the whole group by the rantings of dave mustaine. cool guitar player and all, but like any celebrity, his opinions are often pretty flaky. trivia note-he baptized a friend of mine in new york last year. dave is an ordained minister.
> ...


This may also be a little too political, but the Tea Party is pretty much the KKK minus the pointy white hats.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

And now we have more extreme-right wing nutjob Hank Williams Jr..............


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

noman said:


> And now we have more extreme-right wing nutjob Hank Williams Jr..............


And it's strange for me to think that he's the offspring of my musical hero. (see avatar).


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There ARE a small number of well-read, thoughtful, analytic musicians with insight into public policy and such, but the vast majority hold no greater insight or perspective than, and are as superficial and misguided in their analysis as, the majority of folks you'd find in any bar or Tim Horton's....or in politics itself.

To whit, this Todd Akin guy in Mississipi made some absolutely ridiculous comments concerning "legitimate" rape the other day. Fecal matter and fan collided, and he came out with an apology, expressing unqualified sympathy for victims of rape. Fine, he's a sensitive guy. Completely missing from his apology, however, was any hint of recognition that his assumption of the "rapiness"*** determining the likelihood of conception ( “if it’s a legitimate rape, the female body has ways to try to shut that whole thing down.”) defies human biology, likely disqualifying him from having anything to do with policy regarding health or reproductive rights.

Now keep in mind this guy has been repeatedly re-elected. How does a person serve that long in federal elected office (where laws pertaining to health and reproductive rights are forged, and his vote counts on all of them) with that level of ignorance, and how does a public keep electing someone, either not knowing how underinformed he is, or believing in the same nonsense?

So, in that regard, the holding of bizarre beliefs by higher-profile musicians we happen to know about shouldn't really surprise us. There's an awful lot of that going around.


*** Apologies to Stephen Colbert.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

In regards to that Neanderthal Akin fool, just goes to show that many citizens are also ignorant if they keep electing a guy with such extreme beliefs! Another state that I don't have to visit!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Exactly. Mustaine, and many others, are simply one more person holding weird beliefs...except we happen to know about him because he plays pointy guitars really loud and fast. Of course, when we like someone for a different reason, we can either a) be terribly disappointed in them when they do something we DON'T like, or b) overlook their stupidity because the thing we like about them is important to us.

Case in point. Ted Nugent drives me up the fricking wall, across the ceiling and down the other side with his "political views". I'm not especially fond of his music or lyrical content. But I happened to spend an afternoon with him many years ago, and he was genuinely nice to me and my friend (who was seriously disfigured, and could have easily and understandably prompted a "Yeah, I'll catch up with you guys later. Nice meeting you" response from Nugent), and I know he has also gone out of his way for kids, so I bite my tongue and overlook the political stupidity. I suspect others here and elsewhere will experience a similar thing about Mustaine. Perhaps his music was important to them at a certain point int heir lives, and for that they will look the other way.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

From Alice:
"If you're listening to a rock star in order to get your information on who to vote for, you're a bigger moron than they are. Why are we rock stars? Because we're morons. We sleep all day, we play music at night and very rarely do we sit around reading the Washington Journal."


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> From Alice:
> "If you're listening to a rock star in order to get your information on who to vote for, you're a bigger moron than they are. Why are we rock stars? Because we're morons. We sleep all day, we play music at night and very rarely do we sit around reading the Washington Journal."


"These words he speaks are true! We're all humanary stew!..."


----------

